# VIC: Little Snake Island overnighter...



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Great report Mike. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip. What brand of reel is that in the 4th photo?

Some beautiful scenery and some decent fishing to boot. Well done!


----------



## WombatFish (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like a good trip there mingle, nice write up and some good pictures too.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo mike! great report mate and those pics from that camera really are awesome! Thanks for making it a great trip, I had a ball!
We're off the water now, beat the worst of the weather home
I'll type up a report on the next days activities once I can feel my fingers again!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Mingle - an excellent report and some top pics. Sounds like a great place to spend an overnighter.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

hug.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So is this just one trip or 3 in different parallel universes :? some weird shit happenin' down at LSI. :shock:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

indiedog said:


> Nice trip and report guys. Looks a shiteload better than your last adventure down that way. Beautiful piccies.


Thanks indie, 
It was a rather pleasant change In conditions & I seem to recall myself commenting on it only about 267 times over the course of the trip! :lol: 


ArWeTherYet said:


> So is this just one trip or 3 in different parallel universes :? some weird shit happenin' down at LSI. :shock:


Funnily enough I recon it was more the 3 parallel trips. 
I was the only one there for the 3 days, with mingle overlapping Eric & Chris so in a sense, yeah we all had our own trip


----------



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great guys, def keen to head that way some time soon just gotta get nice weekend which dont happen much this time of year as u know.


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

great report guys! can't believe i had to work that weekend  ... well its wet weather ahead i hope Moe is not as affected as us up further east of Gippy!

back to snuggling up in bed hoping winter passes nice and fast..

cheers!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks ken, it's a great little spot & not too far away either. 
Have a chat to Mingle, I suspect he'll be back down there before too long


----------

